

More T - parenthesis
http://mumble.net/~jar/tproject/index.html

======
sigstoat
this links to the missing t revival page, which can be found via archive.org:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20070205145001/mumble.net/~campbe...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070205145001/mumble.net/~campbell/t/t.html)

many downloadables are at: <http://people.csail.mit.edu/riastradh/>

------
zitterbewegung
I really don't think that Riastradh would approve linking parts of his site to
places like news.yc. He started removing the pages because of that.

~~~
sigstoat
I'm not trying to offend the fellow, but if the stuff is publicly accessible,
and there isn't even a big "please don't link to my stuff from popular web
sites" or whatever notice, there isn't much I can do. I don't have any idea
who this person is, or how I would've gone about finding out why the pages
were gone. (And honestly, it didn't even occur to me that somebody would put
up this old material and not want folks to look at it.)

